# 重事长发火怎么办啊？



## mewhow

大家好!!
Could you help me with the following question?

The text book (written by a Chinese teacher) explains that the following sentence means,
“If the boss gets angry, what should I do??”

重事长发火怎么办啊？
But where does this “if” come from? I thought the sentence could be read as,

“The boss is (now) angry, what should I do?”
How can we know if the speaker is talking about the person (the boss) who* is already* angry *or* who *may get* angry (as shown in the translation
using “if”) if he or she is unlucky?
Does the meaning of this sentence depend on the context?

Thank you very much!谢谢


----------



## tigery6

It could be the way you understand it. However, sometimes when we talk about conditionals, we omit 如果.I don't know the rules. But like you said, it depends on the context. I suppose the context is someone is giving advice and the person who is listening comes up with another situation. I don't think we omit 如果 very often. Without the context I understand it just like you did.


----------



## tigery6

By the way, it should be 董dong事长


----------



## mewhow

Thank you tigery6 for your help.
I thought so, I thought you’d need something like如果 to indicate you are talking about “if” case, not something that is happening now.
The author doesn’t provide much context so  I guess this sentence is simply not the best example for the beginners.
Oh yes, it does say 董事长 on the text! Thank you for letting me know. I’ll be careful with the characters, too!


----------



## SuperXW

If we now know 董事长发火 is a fact, we would probably say:
董事长发火了，怎么办啊？ ("了" signifies the thing is happened)
董事长正发火呢，怎么办啊？ (“正...呢” signifies the thing is happening)

However, the original sentence reads 董事长发火怎么办啊？
1. It doesn't clarify the time.
2. It doesn't use the comma, and that makes 董事长发火 a "topic/subject/situation" to be discussed, not necessarily a fact.
So, I would naturally understand the sentence as "What if the boss gets angry?"


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I don't accept 董事长发火 as an account of the fact that the boss was or is angry, so it just has a single meaning.


----------



## mewhow

Thank you Super XW and Retrogradedwithwind for your reply.
Ooh my, is that so?
I, too, thought you’d use 了 if the boss is already angry. I hadn’t learned “正...呢”” yet, and I’ve checked it..
Is this the same as “在”? so you could also say,
董事长在 (/正/正在)发火（呢），怎么办啊？
Am I right?

So, would 如果董事长发火,怎么办啊 still be correct if you want to say, “if the boss gets angry, what should I do?”
Is this sentence natural, too?
As a native speaker, which one would you use?


----------



## Wen24

It depend on the context. Can you show us the context?


----------



## mewhow

Ah the example on the textbook is really short…
A:董事长发火怎么办啊？ (edited: I've erased the comma　and了 I mistakenly put after发火.the title sentence is correct except重、of course)
B放心吧。天塌不下来。
Sooo both interpretations(editfor "董事长发火*了，*怎么办啊？". Sorry I forgot about the original sentence(The title one) and started talking about the example SuperXW has given us)I was taling about could be OK, but according　to the explanation given by a few here, maybeeee　it could be only talking about “if”. At least the textbook translation (in Japanese) tells me so. Still a bit hard for a beginner to tell.


----------



## fyl

I agree with #5 #6.

To me,
董事长发火怎么办 is only (at least mostly) the "if" interpretation: "If the boss gets angry, what to do?"
董事长发火了怎么办 can mean both "if" (may get angry) and "fact" (already get angry). It is ambiguous.
董事长发火了，怎么办啊 is only a "fact": "The boss is angry now (or was angry), what to do?"

For the dialog provided in #9, the boss is obviously already angry (If the translation says "if", I think it's wrong). However, for 董事长发火怎么办 (as in the title of the thread), the "if" interpretation is right.


----------



## Wen24

mewhow said:


> Ah the example on the textbook is really short…
> A:董事长发火了，怎么办啊？
> B:放心吧。天塌不下来。
> Sooo both interpretations could be OK, but according　to the explanation given by a few here, maybeeee　it could be only talking about “if”. At least the textbook translation (in Japanese) tells me so. Still a bit hard for a beginner to tell.


ちょっと難しいテキストですよね。
Bさんの返事を見ると、社長が今怒っていると、社長が怒るかもしれませんと、二つのパータンに当てはまってもいいと思っています。

AさんとBさんと社長さん、お互いの情報がわからないと、急に”董事长发火了，怎么办啊？”という質問に聞かれたら、困りますよね。背景知識が足りないから、質問は曖昧になっていると思います。

”董事长发火了，怎么办啊？”については、理論上で三つのパターンがありますが、実はよく二つのパターンに理解されると思います。
その一、社長が怒ってた。（社長が怒ってた状況には、もう解決できて、解決手段とか、解決結果とか、解決中に自分の感想とかについて質問する場合が多いと思います。それとも社長が怒ってたけど、解決方法がまだできていない時は、同僚とかリーダーとかに意見交換するほうが自然だと思います。しかし、社長が怒ってたのに、”怎么办啊？（どうすればいいなの？）”に聞かれたら、私は「社長が怒ったのに、私に解決方法を聞くのはいいけと、”怎么办啊？”はまるで”解決方法をください”のように聞こえるよ、質問者は全然考えてないじゃない？頭がおかしいでしょう？」というふうに感じるかもしれません。）
ですから、社長が怒ってた場合なら、”董事长发火了，怎么办啊？”は文法的に正しいけど、あんまり使われていないと思います。言ったら、馬鹿にされるかもしれないから。

その二、社長が怒っている。（"董事长发火了→社長が怒ってた、今まだ怒っている"、どうすればいいですか。これなら、自然に聞こえると思っています。）
”董事长发火了”をいい言い方に修正したいなら、董事长 正在发火/正发火呢/刚发了火，现在还气着呢/还在发火呢 のほうがいいと思います。

その三、社長が怒れるかもしれません。（“董事长发火了→もし、社長が怒ったら”、どうすればいいですか。これも、自然に聞こえると思っています。）
”董事长发火了”をいい言い方に修正したいなら、要是/如果 董事长发火了　のほうがいいと思います。

急に”董事长发火了，怎么办啊？”と質問されたら、「怒る」の時間推定がなかなか把握できない場合なら、質問者に「董事长发火了，什么时候的事？」/「你是想说“如果董事长发火”，是吗？」などで確認するほうがオススメです。


----------



## mewhow

Fyl
Oh I’m sorry I made a mistake here. The original example sentence doesn’t include neither 了 nor comma here (I’ll edited the previous post). So the Chinese teacher isn’t wrong, but* I* was wrong, haha. I’m sorry for the confusion. Never thought this tiny dot thing can make such a big difference (so, in the conversation, you’ll have a bit of a pose between the phrases, if you want to describe the boss who is already angry, right?). Phew, still too much difference in the meaning for such a tiny difference in wording!
And thank you for the explanation, I think now I’ve got it.
Wen24さん、日本語でお返事頂けるなんて思っていませんでした。ありがとうございます。自分も早く中国語で質問できるようになりたいです上記で訂正致しましたようにまず自分がテキストの例文を写し間違えてしまいました...正しくはタイトルの文です。ですが結果的に他の似たような例文で皆さまに比較して頂いて参考になりました。
ご説明いただいた内容は理解できました。確かに「社長が怒っていた。どうすれば良いでしょう？」は文法的には正しくても、自分で解決策は考えれば良いのだし、話を聞いた方に馬鹿にされるかも知れません。
ですが…日本人なら言いかねません（笑）
教えて下さった「良い言い方」の方を覚えようと思います。まぁ、初心者なので間違えて覚えるものですが、意味が確実な方を選ぼうと思います。ご説明ありがとうございました。


----------



## Wen24

mewhow said:


> The original example sentence doesn’t include comma here (I’ll edited the previous post).


Aha, the meaning would be very clear without comma.[/QUOTE]


mewhow said:


> Wen24さん、日本語でお返事頂けるなんて思っていませんでした。ありがとうございます。自分も早く中国語で質問できるようになりたいです


応援します。 



mewhow said:


> ですが…日本人なら言いかねません（笑）


。。。確かにw


mewhow said:


> 教えて下さった「良い言い方」の方を覚えようと思います。まぁ、初心者なので間違えて覚えるものですが、意味が確実な方を選ぼうと思います。ご説明ありがとうございました。


どういたしまして。
返事してもらった日本語は、敬語の部分がとても勉強になりました。こちらこそ、ありがとうございます。
お互い頑張りましょう。


----------

